# Anyone Play WOW



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone on here played World of Warcraft? 

I have been playing nearly a month and have a lvl 24 Human Paladin Alliance and a lvl 13 Blood Elf Paladin Horde


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

wolliwuk said:


> Just wondering if anyone on here played World of Warcraft?
> 
> I have been playing nearly a month and have a lvl 24 Human Paladin Alliance and a lvl 13 Blood Elf Paladin Horde


Lvl 64 hunter - AKA Kiaton :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

my mate from skl has 3 things at level 70 a rogue and someother things


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

lvl 25 warrior, most people think the game is for sad people and it takes over your life well actually its a good game and played in moderation its good to fill in spare time after work/college if you have nothing else on.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I forgot to mention 

I am playing the expansion pack "Burning Crusade"


----------



## Tombles (Apr 17, 2007)

I used to play it quite a bit, got a level 70 Warlock but have quit now.

I am waiting for a game called 'Age of Conan' to be released shortly.

Looks good. Check it out for people who are bored with WoW


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

used to play Everquest and got a lvl 63 cleric on there, sold it and went onto DAoC which i didnt get on with, then i got a car and went ish onto WOW and had a lvl 25 warrior, then went onto DAoC private servers and got a char to lvl 26 ish and have got bored with lagging out all the time lol, so i play on the 360 or ps3 now mostly


----------



## Wol (Mar 31, 2008)

i used to play on daggerspine and then transferred with guild to kazzak. had a 70 mage, 70 pally and several 30+ chars. havent the time these days with work and family. still a damn good game and definately addictive!


----------

